# help with bloated mantellas



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Hi all-
I just got 3 gold mantellas this weekend and put them in a pen pal that held froglets until this weekend. It has gravel, some water, java moss, and pothos. I came home from work to find my three new gold mantellas all looking bloated with throat puffed and round bodies. They also seem to be gasping a bit. :shock: I have seen this in very young froglets in the past, but not anytime recently. These guys don't seem interested in food. Any ideas and treatments would be great. I don't want to lose these guys!
Thanks!

*edit*I pulled them out of the pen pal into a clean one with paper towel, some new moss (soaked dry moss) and a shallow dish of dechlorinated tap water in case it was the enclosure.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Rich, I cannot offer any help. I did not find anything definative in Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry, it really could be a number of things. 
How are they doing???

Ed


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Bloating can be caused by a number of problems. I lost three females a few years ago when they became bloated. I took two of them (one live, one dead) to a good exotic vet at the university and he diagnosed them with bacterial infections. Antibiotics didn't seem to help though, I think it was caught a little on the late side, they died a few days after taking them in. I believe bloating is also often caused by kidney failure? Good luck Rich,


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Here are some pics from when they were bloated. All are looking much better now, though the worst one still looks a little edematous to me. I'll try to get pictures up this week of their current state.




















Thanks to all that offered help and advice!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Here are the full sized pics.


----------

